# Merlin Cyrene Question



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

What exactly is engraved on the frame. I can't tell from the Merlin website because they neither provide details nor publish any decent photos. I'm assuming there's a head badge engraving, "Merlin" on the down tube and the model name on the top tube. 
Is there a site that has decent photos of the engravings or maybe photos of your ride?
I saw the fully engraved bike on their site but that doesn't help me.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Old Catalog*

This is a 2005 model altough I doubt they have made lots of changes. If you click on the thumbnails in the upper right corner you can see some close ups. Having seen another one I recall the downtube has MERLIN in block letters with a little bit of decoration around it. 

http://www.merlinbike.com/bikes/2005/cyrene_dtls.aspx#

My Cyrene precedes the engraved models and has a small engraving on the bottom bracket shell that does look nice. I have worn the stickers off the top tube so the engraving may have been a nice alternative. I think they over did it a little bit with the engraving, just short of gawdy, but overall the engraved Cyrene I did see looked good. 

Great riding bike and the engraving just adds to its long term durability with regards to the finish.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

That's what I was looking for! Thanks much.
I do like the engravings and the fact that you don't have to worry about the decals, especially on a frame that could outlast your components.
Several of the riders in my riding group have stealth Ti frames of various makes, decals long gone. 
My order goes in as soon as I sell the bass boat.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fishing*



Rick from Lafayette said:


> My order goes in as soon as I sell the bass boat.


You do realize the Ti frame is not going to float? I suppose you could put Shimano components on it and use it as a fishing reel instead of a bike but your fishing buddies will laugh at you.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

"You do realize the Ti frame is not going to float? I suppose you could put Shimano components on it and use it as a fishing reel instead of a bike but your fishing buddies will laugh at you."

Unfortunately Hurricane Gustav killed all the bass in my area. Wildlife and Fisheries biologists say the recovery will take 3-5 years for the bass to come back. Now I don't have to worry about how I divide my time between riding and fishing. LOL (Laughing just to keep from crying)


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Merlin Cyrene*

Hi!

I bought one this year and with regards to the engravings, this year's model has more detail than the prior model.

I've posted some pics on this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133163&highlight=merlin+cyrene

What surprised me is the amount of detail there was on the bottom of the downtube. 

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Rick from Lafayette said:


> What exactly is engraved on the frame. I can't tell from the Merlin website because they neither provide details nor publish any decent photos. I'm assuming there's a head badge engraving, "Merlin" on the down tube and the model name on the top tube.
> Is there a site that has decent photos of the engravings or maybe photos of your ride?
> I saw the fully engraved bike on their site but that doesn't help me.



http://www.americanbicyclegroup.com/images/merlin/2009 frames/CyreneSide.jpg

I found this.....


http://www.americanbicyclegroup.com/images/merlin/2009 frames/CyreneSide.jpg


----------

